# Wacky Taffy Orange is bad!



## Zia (22/12/17)

Hi everyone. Just putting it out there that the VGod Wacky Taffy Orange flavour is complete ass juice! Don’t buy it and make the same mistake I did. The green is good and I am yet to try the yellow.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

Zia said:


> Hi everyone. Just putting it out there that the VGod Wacky Taffy Orange flavour is complete ass juice! Don’t buy it and make the same mistake I did. The green is good and I am yet to try the yellow.



Can you provide more detail as to why you say so? Taste is subjective and some might like the ass juice taste
If possible, can you give comparison, flavor profile, description, etc as to why it tastes like hiney to you. It would help us here to make a more informed decision, especially since some of us didnt even know VGOD make juice, i sure as hell didnt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (22/12/17)

Sooooo, ass taste like Wacky Taffy Orange then? Didn't know that. Never tasted ass before.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (22/12/17)

Zia said:


> Hi everyone. Just putting it out there that the VGod Wacky Taffy Orange flavour is complete ass juice! Don’t buy it and make the same mistake I did. The green is good and I am yet to try the yellow.


Bro, I'm struggling to understand if you are saying it's good or not good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (22/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Taste is subjective


This^^^^^^^^^^^

The majority of stuff that everyone raves about, i genuinely can't stand. But it's majority rule and they surely can't ALL have bad taste?!?!??!?!?!?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (22/12/17)

Vgod clones are everywhere and look nearly identical, if you spent less than R200 on a bottle, chances are it's fake. I haven't tried any real Vgod juices but the fake ones taste as you described. If you bought them from anywhere other than a vape store then you've got an answer as to why they taste that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

Im just very interested, how do you know how ass juice tastes like. Ive been at some wild parties, but never ended up saying: "Hey, is that ass juice in my mouth, better get some listerine"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Strontium (22/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

Im just pulling your leg @Zia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/12/17)

My first thought here points towards a knock-off product. I see more and more "clones" on the streets by the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zia (22/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Can you provide more detail as to why you say so? Taste is subjective and some might like the ass juice taste
> If possible, can you give comparison, flavor profile, description, etc as to why it tastes like hiney to you. It would help us here to make a more informed decision, especially since some of us didnt even know VGOD make juice, i sure as hell didnt


It’s basically a very Honey-ginger like taste. Usually this isn’t bad and I sometimes prefer it but with the 3mg throat hit, it just tastes bitter. I guess if VGod makes a 0mg version of this flavour it would be okay. However, I wouldn’t recommend against buying these flavours. The flavours come in a box of 3x30ml juices. The green is amazing and tastes like sour apple Taffy, and I’m yet to taste the yellow. According to some reviews, the yellow is Honey Dew flavour which sounds interesting.


----------



## Zia (22/12/17)

zadiac said:


> Sooooo, ass taste like Wacky Taffy Orange then? Didn't know that. Never tasted ass before.


Ass tastes better than Orange Wacky Taffy smh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zia (22/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Bro, I'm struggling to understand if you are saying it's good or not good.


Orange = Bad
Green = Amazingly Orgasmic
Yellow = TBA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (22/12/17)

Just as well that it’s not really ass juice, could see a couple of juice manufacturers complaining that VGOD infringed on their IP rights.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zia (22/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im just very interested, how do you know how ass juice tastes like. Ive been at some wild parties, but never ended up saying: "Hey, is that ass juice in my mouth, better get some listerine"


Hehe I’m hardcore after eating ass man... I don’t even use mouthwash my dude.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zia (22/12/17)

Strontium said:


> View attachment 117057





BumbleBee said:


> My first thought here points towards a knock-off product. I see more and more "clones" on the streets by the day.





Spyro said:


> Vgod clones are everywhere and look nearly identical, if you spent less than R200 on a bottle, chances are it's fake. I haven't tried any real Vgod juices but the fake ones taste as you described. If you bought them from anywhere other than a vape store then you've got an answer as to why they taste that way.


I also assumed that, thing is I picked mines up from Sir Vape and I can confirm the Green flavour tastes just as I would expect any international e-juice to taste like. It’s potent, has a great throat hit and tastes sweet. The Orange, however, is terrible. I have described the taste in a thread post above. Just posted this to alert you guys when buying this pack of juices. I’d suggest finishing the Orange one first and saving the best for last

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (22/12/17)

Zia said:


> Ass tastes better than Orange Wacky Taffy smh



lol.......I'll take your word for it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

Zia said:


> Hehe I’m hardcore after eating ass man... I don’t even use mouthwash my dude.


Hahaha nooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Alex (22/12/17)

This entire thread has been a good lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MK_AHMED (22/12/17)

Spyro said:


> Vgod clones are everywhere and look nearly identical, if you spent less than R200 on a bottle, chances are it's fake. I haven't tried any real Vgod juices but the fake ones taste as you described. If you bought them from anywhere other than a vape store then you've got an answer as to why they taste that way.


Picked up a 3 pack AUTHENTIC for 160

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG (23/12/17)

Zia said:


> Orange = Bad
> Green = Amazingly Orgasmic
> Yellow = TBA



Hang on ... you're working your way forward?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zia (27/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> Hang on ... you're working your way forward?


I tried the yellow and yes it tastes amazing. The Orange kind of grew on me though... I ended up liking it about halfway through the bottle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

